# Using an external flash on Nikon D3100



## Graham Smith 51

Okay, I have a Neewer NW985N and I'm going to put it on my Nikon D3100. I have looked at the manual for the camera but there is no information about using an external flash unit. It only tells you what Nikon flash units you can use. What I need to know is what settings I should apply on the camera to make it do ittl flash with this unit. I have never used an external flash with this camera in anything other than manual mode, and I would appreciate any help here.
P.s. I've done my research and I know this flash unit is capable of full ittl with this camera, so even if you don't know this particular flashgun the info you might be able to give regarding speedlights in general would most likely be relevant. Thanks.


----------



## jaomul

I don't know this flash, but if it's capable of full ttl, chances are it will be in full ttl mode unless you select differently. Throw it on and see. There is likely a mode button that allows it to be set in manual, if not it may be just an auto option unit


----------



## Graham Smith 51

It's not the settings on the flash I need to know - it's on the camera's menus.


----------



## tirediron

None.  When you using a hot-shoe speedlight the the changes are made to the speedlight, not the camera.  The camera will detect the speedlight and defer to it for flash mode, compensation, focal length, etc.


----------



## Designer

The flash has a menu of choices as well.  Go into the menu and select iTTL.

For the camera; go into the menu and select the flash icon.  It should flash as long as you're not in "auto".


----------



## Graham Smith 51

Okay I think I understand that. So I'll give it a good test drive with the flash on the hot shoe and off it connected by a Neewer ttl sync cable and see what kind of results I get. Keep you informed.


----------



## table1349

This might help: An Introduction to External Flash Units - Digital Photography School


----------



## Graham Smith 51

Gryphonslair -thanks for that link. Really useful info. I have copied the text over to a document so I can keep it as a reference.


----------



## fmw

By all means get a synch cord to get the flash away from the camera.  I recommend never using a camera mounted flash.


----------



## WayneF

Graham Smith 51 said:


> It's not the settings on the flash I need to know - it's on the camera's menus.



Just set a regular camera mode, possibly camera A mode indoors, or possibly camera P mode for fill flash in sunshine.
I would turn Auto ISO off, and set it to ISO 100, or maybe ISO 400 for bounce flash. Bounce flash is the good stuff indoors.
Or I suppose camera Auto mode should work, but the full automation will allow no user control that way.

There are no settings on the camera for the hot shoe flash.  The flash has its own menu for any necessary flash settings. 

Yes, the camera does have a flash setting menu, but it is only for the camera internal flash.  That menu is totally ignored when the internal flash door is closed.  There are no camera settings for the hot shoe or external flash, they are instead on the flash unit.


----------

